# >>> The Left 4 Dead *2* Clubhouse!



## qubit (Oct 17, 2009)

_*Post everything on the L4D sequel here!*​_




All Valve games have been fantastic   so I've pre-ordered the retail version from Amazon, because I'll get something tangible to go with it - the box taking pride of place with the rest of my Valve retail collection on my shelf - at the same £26.99 pre-order price as on Steam.

Release date November 18th.


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2009)

Have you pre-ordered it yet? Did you get the 4 pack?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 17, 2009)

qubit said:


> Have you pre-ordered it yet? Did you get the 4 pack?



Yes I did. Isn't there some special in game hat for getting a preorder?


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Yes I did. Isn't there some special in game hat for getting a preorder?



I think it is a bat not a hat as in baseball bat.


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2009)

Does that literally mean that I won't get it with my retail pre-order? Doesn't seem likely somehow.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 17, 2009)

You need some kind of code to put in to steam to get access to the demo and the bat, if you haven't, or don't get it, then you won't have access.

Hence why I pre-ordered via Steam.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

Reg. and ready for it to come out via steam!! 

Bat with a baseball hat.. lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2009)

Some one do the 4 pack deal with me, PLEASE! NO HOMO! There must be three other TPU'ers out there that need this too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

Ordered the other day. Are we keeeping a list of members in the OP here too?

Getting together to buy the 4 pack is very smart if you all can get together and organize it....goes from $44.99 to buy one to $33.75 per copy in the 4 packs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Ordered the other day. Are we keeeping a list of members in the OP here too?
> 
> Getting together to buy the 4 pack is very smart if you all can get together and organize it....goes from $44.99 to buy one to $33.75 per copy in the 4 packs.



Yeah you don't say. Then why did you go out and buy it already. If you had joined me we would have only needed two more people.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2009)

I got my copy pre-ordered. My Steam name is erocker. http://steamcommunity.com/id/erocker



AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah you don't say. Then why did you go out and buy it already. If you had joined me we would have only needed two more people.



He got the four pack with me and a couple others. This would be a great place for some of you who haven't gotten it yet to team up and buy the four pack together.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah sorry Aphex...we got in on it the other day


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2009)

No its kool, I didn't know you were with them. I'll find some people. (I hope)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 17, 2009)

what the point of getting preoder,so u can play demo.Do they actually think that player will play demo,and if they dont like it so they just will cancel preoder.So why just release demo for all.Because theres no difference if u still can cancel preoder.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> what the point of getting preoder,so u can play demo.Do they actually think that player will play demo,and if they dont like it so they just will cancel preoder.So why just release demo for all.Because theres no difference if u still can cancel preoder.



if you wait till release the price jumps to $50. if you get 3 others now you can save over $15 a copy. Demo aside, Im all about saving loot on video games.

Also iirc the demo is available to the public a week after the pre-order guys see it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> what the point of getting preoder,so u can play demo.Do they actually think that player will play demo,and if they dont like it so they just will cancel preoder.So why just release demo for all.Because theres no difference if u still can cancel preoder.



Well I preordered L4D 1 and got to play the Demo early and loved it and could not stop playubg the same two maps over and over again. Its a little prize you get for getting the game early and if you don't you just have to wait a lil longer to start playing it (Cause they area releasing a public demo Nov 10). I don't think you can cancel Preorders on steam so when you buy it you better know what you are buying, cause once you get it their are no refunds. I'm 100% sure the game will be fun. If the first one was and this one has a whole bunch more goodies to it, it'll be platinum.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

The whole thing behind this demo, like most, is to ether:

see if you like the game

or

Get a handle on  the game if you want to get it.


Now, with this whole thing on L4d2 it's a completely different thing... You preorder the game now, you get a "preorder" item that is in game, and the ability to play the demo a week before anyone else..

Look at Aion.. You preordered the game for what? Being able to get into the "beta testing" of the game, plus the free "in game items"? It's the same thing... iirc, you even signed up and talked heavy on the game before it came out due to yourself getting the game...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 17, 2009)

I make preoders for cheaper prices not for public betas or ingame items.I dont care about bonuses,I just care about price.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 17, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> No its kool, I didn't know you were with them. I'll find some people. (I hope)



I'll team up for the 4 pack


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> I'll team up for the 4 pack



Yep, I would also be in for that

Will not get paid until the end of next week, but at that point I am all about it

PM me if anyone else is interested in doing a 4 pack deal.


----------



## human_error (Oct 17, 2009)

Got my copy pre-ordered. Getting mine from game as i enjoy a physical copy of what i buy plus i don't have 4 months over which to download the whole game on steam. I still get the baseball bat and early "beta" access though so's all good.

The pre-order peeps get to play from october 27th - i don't see it as a beta but more of a preview to be able to mess around and see what new weapons are best and the different routes through the maps etc.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

I will be playing 2morrow. Hope to see yall there. Good Night


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 27, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Some one do the 4 pack deal with me, PLEASE! NO HOMO! There must be three other TPU'ers out there that need this too.



i would like to do 4pack


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2009)

RAWR!!! Where's mah demo?!!?!!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 27, 2009)

anyone can send me gift to steam for 4pack?


----------



## human_error (Oct 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> RAWR!!! Where's mah demo?!!?!!!



here, watch this preview while you wait  (someone show this to mussles)

Mah demo's preloaded, now i just need to kill 50 mins...


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2009)

Thought it was ment to be ready at 8pm?


----------



## human_error (Oct 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Thought it was ment to be ready at 8pm?



It's valve, they never do anything on time. It's funny that everyone on the valve forums has paniced and has crashed their forums repeatedly since 8:01


----------



## Darknova (Oct 27, 2009)

human_error said:


> It's valve, they never do anything on time. It's funny that everyone on the valve forums has paniced and has crashed their forums repeatedly since 8:01



There's a shock...happens every damn time, you would think Valve would learn by now. Their servers always get overloaded, it's never out on time, and people always bitch because it's 1 second past the deadline....really pathetic IMO.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/games/L4D2/events/55327883716288366



> Left 4 Dead 2 Early Demo Access
> October 28 @ 06:00am
> Early access to the Left 4 Dead 2 demo begins for users that have pre-purchased via Steam or at participating retailers.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 27, 2009)

My son has stolen my 7 day demo access on the 360..........hes playing it right now........looks great


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

Im still going to try inn 19 more min when it is supposed to official come out for me.

http://www.countdown2zero.com/e7939


----------



## Darknova (Oct 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/games/L4D2/events/55327883716288366



Actually, YEY. It means I'll sleep through the server crap that happens when a game on steam is first released ^_^


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Tick this link for your new official time: http://steamcommunity.com/games/L4D2/events/55327883716288366 

Looks like it's the 28th for me now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> Tick this link for your new official time: http://steamcommunity.com/games/L4D2/events/55327883716288366
> 
> Looks like it's the 28th for me now. Absolute bulls**t.



WHY! 

When someone raises up your hopes so high as to reach the exosphere and then has them fall at 9.8m/s down to a flat piece of 5 inch think 10,000 Carat Diamond and then walks on you after it. You feel like crap after words. I will never again forgive you for this valve, maybe 2morrow but for now!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 27, 2009)

i told you guys there was no official release time. plus, steam always delays their launches.

edit: and to piss you off even more, the xbox360 douchebags have had it all day...


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 27, 2009)

shows tonight @ 11pm for me


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2009)

I got it from 6am tomorrow, 30m ago, to now being 2am tomorrow... So, I really don't know what to think... lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I got it from 6am tomorrow, 30m ago, to now being 2am tomorrow... So, I really don't know what to think... lol



1:00 am and I got class at 9:00 2morrow with a presentation 2. This had to be the worst timing.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 27, 2009)

lol, you guys need patience.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 27, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> edit: and to piss you off even more, the xbox360 douchebags have had it all day...





Moi a douchebag? 

Just to upset you all even more..............it fucking owns L4D 1   Actually, its so good, Im off to play it again now


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Moi a douchebag?
> 
> Just to upset you all even more..............it fucking owns L4D 1   Actually, its so good, Im off to play it again now



you -->  <-- us


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2009)

Its Out !

Edit*
Nvm it popped up in the corner saying it was ready then it updated my steam client i still cant play it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Its Out !



not for me...


----------



## Darknova (Oct 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Its Out !
> 
> Edit*
> Nvm it popped up in the corner saying it was ready then it updated my steam client i still cant play it



Yeah, mine just updated, still says unreleased though. It's probably the patch for the problem they had.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it will come out in a few mins to tell you the truth 

they probably put it @ 11pm so they have a few extra hours


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

The update notes are blank? They won't tell you what it updated but it might have been the decrypter?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

ahhh man.. where's W1z when you need him! that way we can give Assassin a "give up our hopes" infraction..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

Did anyone here without L4D 2 Demo get the update?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2009)

ha, the page says 4PM till it starts now


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ahhh man.. where's W1z when you need him! that way we can give Assassin a "give up our hopes" infraction..



LOL

my first pc game pre-order leave me alone


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> LOL
> 
> my first pc game pre-order leave me alone



Dude, the time went from 1:00 am of the 28th to 3:00 PM. F this...


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea i saw that 

Oct 28 @ 1pm 

i give up going to play the first one


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG its making me re-download the demo, its going faster then the first time that's for sure


----------



## human_error (Oct 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> OMG its making me re-download the demo, its going faster then the first time that's for sure



They're fixing the problem which delayed the launch - mine still isn't updating any files though, so whether there's some sort of region specific issue who knows...


----------



## Darknova (Oct 28, 2009)

Valve Time

Anybody who didn't think it would be this way has learnt nothing over the past 10 years.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> LOL
> 
> my first pc game pre-order leave me alone



haha. All good! thought you might like an infraction for the dirty! lol 




Man, now this is upsetting... I fall asleep at my desk last night, and for what? to wake up to another 8h to go to have the demo...  I almost want to call into work now, and see if I can work till 3:30... *ALMOST*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

My l4d2 demo seems to be re downloading. What could this mean?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

Its probably whatever their adding in to L4d2 to allow us to play it today.. Don't have to worry. Just gotta wait till it's able to run for the first time!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> you -->  <-- us



lol   You guys got it yet?  What do you all think........I personally think it   Id love to see it on a kickass rig


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

nope.. not yet.. just keep rubbing it in hookey! lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nope.. not yet.. just keep rubbing it in hookey! lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2009)

Is anyone else currently downloading something for L4D2 again? I opened steam and it took off downloading again?!?!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

There is another "update" of l4d2 that came along around 7am.. I woke up and there it was..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

ok so what time is it due on for us easterners?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

well, the steam blog for it says 4pm.. it's linked on page 2 of this club house... for us easterners


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nope.. not yet.. just keep rubbing it in hookey! lol



lol...........I really am enjoying this game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol...........I really am enjoying this game



what is your fav part of it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what is your fav part of it?



The part where I stick it in his butt for ruining it!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what is your fav part of it?



I wont spoil it for you, plus I dont want mailman to cry


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> RAWR!!! Where's mah demo?!!?!!!



Same feelings over here


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

1 more hour.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> 1 more hour.



we, hope... lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> 1 more hour.



Does that mean you will be home early, I'm sitting here waiting...I'm almost positive CS is ready


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

Skipped class to make it home in time to play. It better come out in 53 min or all Hell is going to break lose. Kinda of like a Doom 3 Scenario.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Skipped class to make it home in time to play. It better come out in 53 min or all Hell is going to break lose. Kinda of like a Doom 3 Scenario.



When it isn't released to your liking, please make a YouTube video of your rage taking a hammer to your PC. Everyone would love you and hate you at the same time. Super cool.

Demo is downloaded to my work computer which is now sporting the venerable x1950 pro AGP.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> When it isn't released to your liking, please make a YouTube video of your rage taking a hammer to your PC. Everyone would love you and hate you at the same time. Super cool.
> 
> Demo is downloaded to my work computer which is now sporting the venerable x1950 pro AGP.




Only you would do something like that!!


Another dl for it... 38m left!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> When it isn't released to your liking, please make a YouTube video of your rage taking a hammer to your PC. Everyone would love you and hate you at the same time. Super cool.
> 
> Demo is downloaded to my work computer which is now sporting the venerable x1950 pro AGP.



Lets hope valve does the right thing this time and saves  the world from the horrors of my wrath.

You should play it fine with that card. I'm really looking forward to see whats been updated with the source engine this time around.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

I know I can play with this card. It is 1337.  35 minutes to go.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> I know I can play with this card. It is 1337.  35 minutes to go.



OOO man, I'm cleaning my desk tweaking my surround sound and grabing soda.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

Mother Huncher! 5pm now!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

Another Hour Delay...


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just gave up yesterday on waiting for the Demo to be playable


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I just gave up yesterday on waiting for the Demo to be playable



You know you are checking it every five minutes like the rest of us.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2009)

Another hour, this is taking the piss now. And yes erocker, im sat trying to launch it every 5 minutes too, in the vain hope they might open it up for play 

I was up at 6am this morning for the supposed release, and ive been sat for just over an hour watching the clock. Getting fed up!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

guys you know they are gonna wait to release it until midnight pacific time
.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> guys you know they are gonna wait to release it until midnight pacific time
> .



On Friday. 

*I just checked again, and it was bumped back another hour. Just today it went from 3 to 4 to 5 pm.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2009)

WHAT?! confirmation?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2009)

I got up early today to play the demo and even reinstalled vista to my SSD so that I could play it without interruption


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2009)

Screw this, the missus has cracked the whip, need to go out and see her, neglected her all day for this bloody game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

where are you guys getting these updated release times cause im pretty sure they are not official. link me.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Screw this, the missus has cracked the whip, need to go out and see her, neglected her all day for this bloody game



Weak !!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/games/L4D2/events/55327883716288366





Cold Storm said:


> well, the steam blog for it says 4pm.. it's linked on page 2 of this club house... for us easterners


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


>



well i dont think that blog is official.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2009)

epic lulz 6PM now


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess my boss told them I don't get off of work until 5. Back to work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

im telling you guys this is all a big joke.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2009)

this is ludicrous and i dont even have access to the demo!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2009)

OK Hookey upload a quality vid of the demo. I'll just hold my controller and imagine


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i dont think that blog is official.



Why don't you think it is? that the "event" for the Official Left 4 Dead Group.. It's not made from any 3rd party group


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Why don't you think it is? that the "event" for the Official Left 4 Dead Group.. It's not made from any 3rd party group



Well.. some people are playing it right now.....

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Valve/members


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG wow, make your mind already. Just tell us next year so we can stop anticipating it every hour. 

Such BS, its like they are toying / teasing us.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well.. some people are playing it right now.....
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Valve/members



HOW!

Are they just releasing it for a few at a time? or did they hack it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well.. some people are playing it right now.....
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Valve/members



WOW.. Sock in mouth..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Why don't you think it is? that the "event" for the Official Left 4 Dead Group.. It's not made from any 3rd party group



i dont know man. just seems strange. it may be official in its capacity but it clearly does not have the professional advantage of direct communication with the steam server admin staff.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> HOW!
> 
> Are they just releasing it for a few at a time? or did they hack it?



Lol, they all work for Valve. Testers. 

Let's face the facts. The game was supposed to come out yesterday. There were multiple issues/problems with the game.

Valve had two choices:

1.Release the demo full of bugs and hear countless people complain.

2.Delay the demo, fix the bugs and hear countless people complain.

Lose/lose for everybody either way.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Lol, they all work for Valve. Testers.
> 
> Let's face the facts. The game was supposed to come out yesterday. There were multiple issues/problems with the game.
> 
> ...



they have a third choice! stay on schedule and release the game on time! or, dont announce a release time until all the bugs have been worked out!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont know man. just seems strange. it may be official in its capacity but it clearly does not have the professional advantage of direct communication with the steam server admin staff.



I can see what your saying, but I believe the Official Groups of Steam are with Steam.. Only can be Official if the "place" allows.. Right?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Lol, they all work for Valve. Testers.
> 
> Let's face the facts. The game was supposed to come out yesterday. There were multiple issues/problems with the game.
> 
> ...



Look I'm fine with them delaying. But why do you have to keep changing it? Just say 6:00PM the 28th instead of changing it every hour. Thats what annoys me.

Then it would be a Lose/Win Situation.

Yay steam just released Win 7 update which increased steams performance with it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I can see what your saying, but I believe the Official Groups of Steam are with Steam.. Only can be Official if the "place" allows.. Right?



dont mind me, im just relying on conspiracy theories to get me through this traumatic event!


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Look I'm fine with them delaying. But why do you have to keep changing it? Just say 6:00PM the 28th instead of changing it every hour. Thats what annoys me.
> 
> Then it would be a Lose/Win Situation.



One bug gets fixed another shows up, whatever, it happens. Where Valve fails here is their lack of communication with it's customers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

get on TS erocker!


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

@ work till 5. Perfect timing for this new release time! Unless, of course this new release time becomes an old release time.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

This has been the biggest waste of my time. I mean I have been just killing it with an axe (something I should be doing in L4D 2). I'll go to my TV, watch SpongBob for an hour, then go back to see the delay go watch more spongbob, then go back. THIS ISN"T THE WAY TO LIVE! JUST GIVE ME THE GAME.

Now I go watch spongebob for 50 more minutes.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> OK Hookey upload a quality vid of the demo. I'll just hold my controller and imagine



lol   I would but it would only upset you guys.  Ive just been smashing zombies skulls in with a frying pan.........the sound is classic! 

First no dedicated MW2 servers, now the L4D2 demo is a no show.............what is the PC gaming world coming to


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol   I would but it would only upset you guys.  Ive just been smashing zombies skulls in with a frying pan.........the sound is classic!
> 
> First no dedicated MW2 servers, now the L4D2 demo is a no show.............what is the PC gaming world coming to



hey now.. Don't low blow us like that! Hey, at lease we'll have a demo.. 

6:00pm
haha.. the "group" says it's 30s overdue.. lol


6:04pm
How the "group" page won't load..


----------



## dir_d (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG ITS OVERDUE.....!!!! Been waiting all day!!!


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd rather wait than attempt to play this game with a primitive controller on some console that will overheat while I'm attempting to play the game. If you want to go that route.  I find this waiting and rage way more fun that actually playing the game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'd rather wait than attempt to play this game with a primitive controller on some console that will overheat while I'm attempting to play the game. If you want to go that route.  I find this waiting and rage way more fun that actually playing the game.



 aren't you suppose to be on the road getting home now? lol

Yeah, I'm sorry.. I rather play this game on a PC then a system that won't allow the game to go down in price..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I'm officially Valve's Bitch.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 28, 2009)

I take it the demo's only out now (well, sort of ) for people who pre-ordered...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> I take it the demo's only out now (well, sort of ) for people who pre-ordered...



Only currently playable if you work for STEAM. All we know is Valves clock still works, as it keeps "overdue" time now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish Valve would have bought me dinner before the butt rape.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish Valve would have bought me dinner before the butt rape.



Now, now... safe that sweet talk for MW2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2009)

THATS IT! I'M SICK OF WAITING. I'M GOING TO VALVE NOW! BRB.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2009)

shouldn't you be in uniform to "officially" go postal on their asses?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 29, 2009)

Its here its here finally


----------



## dir_d (Oct 29, 2009)

Decrypting stuck at 30%


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 29, 2009)

Cant connect to Steam 

Restarted too 

Edit: 30mins on "Connecting steam account ..."


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2009)

Man, that was fun! Gotta stop shooting everyone with the uzi! lol.. But, I'm pleased with how it turned out.. Even if it was a short campaign... Very good.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 29, 2009)

That. Was. Awesome.

Actually love it, and we've got 2 servers set up for it so we always get a game


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2009)

Man its friggin awesome


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2009)

*BONG* the frying pan is pimp!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

Any way to get l4d maps to work in the demo? I've tired putting them in the add ons and map folder but I can't seem to load them...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> *BONG* the frying pan is pimp!



Yeah it is.. You had a little *TOO* much fun with that! 

Remember for next time.. "I'm not the MAMA"


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

*Puting this here as a Record.*

sv_cheats 1 

give weapon_grenade_launcher

upgrade_add LASER_SIGHT
upgrade_add EXPLOSIVE_AMMO
upgrade_add INCENDIARY AMMO


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, first off, i didn't think it was possible to make Left4Dead better, but im glad Valve delayed it. That game is amazing. The Machete + a Zombie = AWESOME. 

One issue though, played the campaign afew times and about half of them it's just paused with looped sound, then on the desktop it says "Display driver stopped working and has recovered" (or similar). Any ideas what this is? Im on 9.9.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Ok, first off, i didn't think it was possible to make Left4Dead better, but im glad Valve delayed it. That game is amazing. The Machete + a Zombie = AWESOME.
> 
> One issue though, played the campaign afew times and about half of them it's just paused with looped sound, then on the desktop it says "Display driver stopped working and has recovered" (or similar). Any ideas what this is? Im on 9.9.



You're on 9.9  Nah, I don't know dude, I've not had that issue in a long time, used to get it all the time on L4D, not anymore and I've not changed my drivers so *shrugs*


----------



## qubit (Oct 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Ok, first off, i didn't think it was possible to make Left4Dead better, but im glad Valve delayed it. That game is amazing. The Machete + a Zombie = AWESOME.
> 
> *One issue though, played the campaign afew times and about half of them it's just paused with looped sound, then on the desktop it says "Display driver stopped working and has recovered" (or similar). Any ideas what this is? Im on 9.9.*



No idea, however, as it's some time before release, I reckon this bug will be worked out by then, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I feel I have some performance issues as well. I usually can max it out but to prevent frames from dropping to the 20s I turned down 8x AA to 4x.

I've heard a fix for the sound looping and pauses is to turn of Multi Core Rendering. It was a problem the first one had as well. Should be fixed.


----------



## qubit (Oct 29, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> sv_cheats 1
> 
> give weapon_grenade_launcher
> 
> ...



Great info. You might be interested in this thread...


----------



## dir_d (Oct 29, 2009)

Ran smooth as butter on my system. Im quite surprised i had 0 issues no stutter no lag i cant wait till the game is released.

Edit.. Ran everything Maxed


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

qubit said:


> Great info. You might be interested in this thread...



There is a Windows you can break in on the first Level that has an empty room to hide in. You have to Jump from Truck to Window, To Window, to window to get in it. Not really giving details cause it ain't that great of an easter egg.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2009)

qubit said:


> Great info. You might be interested in this thread...



The whole reason for a clubhouse like this is for info like this.


----------



## qubit (Oct 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> The whole reason for a clubhouse like this is for info like this.



Duh, yeah, Sneeky closed it for me.  

I did think about the overlap before I created it, but I thought it might be sufficiently different to allow it to exist. I guess it's too similar after all.


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 30, 2009)

lf 2 moars peoplez for 4 pack. PM if interested.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sent you a second PM LiNKiN to the first response man


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 31, 2009)

stinger is in, just need one more person


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2009)

Texting someone right now for ya Linkin, see if he wants to get in on the fun!

aww he's got soMEthing else... I tried


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Texting someone right now for ya Linkin, see if he wants to get in on the fun!
> 
> aww he's got soMEthing else... I tried



Damn!!!! I know, I hit two people up, one didn't have the funds, and the other hasn't answered yet

Thanks a ton for the effort Cold Storm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 31, 2009)

How do you unlock the cheats? I wanna use the gernade launcher.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2009)

use the ~ key when in game and enter the codes provided for each one, hit enter. It should say if the code was valid, then hit the ~ key to exit...go blow shit up!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in............LiNKiN is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We got the pre order done with the 4 pack!!!!


LiNKiN


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 31, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> use the ~ key when in game and enter the codes provided for each one, hit enter. It should say if the code was valid, then hit the ~ key to exit...go blow shit up!



Apparently the new "patch" blocks out sv_cheats. DAMN YOU VALVE! (shakes fist)

Anyway I just wanted to chime in and say that L4D2 is awesome. Way better than the first one for me. THIS feels like a far more complete game than the first. Kudos to Valve.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2009)

The 17th is taking FAR to long. Who wants to chip in and build one of these?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2009)

A lil more than 2 weeks away, its not too long.

Man I can't wait to see the improvments they have done to the special infected for Versus.

I want the Boomer to be able to Throw Up while in mid air.

I want the Hunter to be able to slash at least once while he is being knocked back (If your quick enough)

And it would be kool if depending on where you aimed as a Smoker it had an effect. Such as if you get them at the legs then the character falls down (Can still shoot but I don't care if they can or not) or if you hit them mid waist then it would be a normal pull.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 1, 2009)

Anybody noticed that there are in fact 2 boomers?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Anybody noticed that there are in fact 2 boomers?



Yes, I also think I know why.

When I first heard the female boomer I thought it was the splitter so I decided to get close to kill her except it was a female boomer and I got boomed on. I said to myself nice job valve.

They do it to trick you and confuse you. They wanted to make it harder for you to tell the special infected apart from each other. Good Idea IMO.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yes, I also think I know why.
> 
> When I first heard the female boomer I thought it was the splitter so I decided to get close to kill her except it was a female boomer and I got boomed on. I said to myself nice job valve.
> 
> They do it to trick you and confuse you. They wanted to make it harder for you to tell the special infected apart from each other. Good Idea IMO.



Yeah its awesome, I very rarely see the female boomer, and because of that I always end up shooting her :\


----------



## human_error (Nov 2, 2009)

Just updated my OS to win 7 aaand..... i can't play L4D2 without having the system lock-up after a random amount of time :shadedshu 

All drivers are setup correctly (i can bench, play other games such as crysis, l4d and many more with no problems). I tried with and without my GPU OC but i've read about a few other people with x2 ati cards and win7 64bit getting this computer lock-up issue with the demo - they'd better fix this for release else i'll go mad. Anyone else got a similar problem on a similar setup (win7 64 + ati x2 card)?

**edit**

well i've remembered to update my directx9 files and i've been able to play through the demo twice now, so it looks like the crashing may be due to me running old directx files, although i still get rubbish framerates until i alt-tab out an din again..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 2, 2009)

human_error said:


> Just updated my OS to win 7 aaand..... i can't play L4D2 without having the system lock-up after a random amount of time :shadedshu
> 
> All drivers are setup correctly (i can bench, play other games such as crysis, l4d and many more with no problems). I tried with and without my GPU OC but i've read about a few other people with x2 ati cards and win7 64bit getting this computer lock-up issue with the demo - they'd better fix this for release else i'll go mad. Anyone else got a similar problem on a similar setup (win7 64 + ati x2 card)?
> 
> ...



Good, cause I have an X2 and Win 7 64 bit and the games runs fine. I run it max with no lag except I had to turn the aa down from 8 to 4x. Hope it gets more optimized by release date.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2009)

*Left 4 Dead 2 Demo Versus Plug In*

PLAY VERSUS NOW!

http://www.l4dmods.com/index.php?op...the-left-4-dead-2-demo&catid=2:news&Itemid=13


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2009)

eh too much effort. the game comes out in 13 days. i can wait for the real thing.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 5, 2009)

me neither

looks like i need to free up a week or two in my calendar.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> eh too much effort. the game comes out in 13 days. i can wait for the real thing.



I didn't have to do anything. My friend did all the work, I just joined typed in a command and played versus. Just posted so other can do it if they want.


----------



## qubit (Nov 5, 2009)

*Qubit's verdict on the demo*

I played the demo in single player last night and it's **** awesome! 

It's just blast blast blast like the previous one, but there's something about how Valve execute the game play that makes it totally addictive. The graphics are fast and smooth, too. The various screen prompts advising and directing you to various pickups are very helpful.

It's satisfying the way you get an adrenalin rush when there's a sudden rush of zombies which look like they'll overwhelm you, but are then despatched by yourself and your pals in short order. I actually had a mild fright the first time I saw this! The blood and gore is great, too. The Australians won't get to see this bit, because of sodding censorship, will they?

I'll try online play in the next day or so.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 5, 2009)

PM me if you want to pitch in for a 4-pack.  So far it is only me, ill keep a list.

EDIT:  Bit of a problem with the price guys: it is going to cost $33.7475 per person.  the other three are going to have to cut a penny into 1/4ths and ship that to me to seal the deal


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 5, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> PM me if you want to pitch in for a 4-pack.  So far it is only me, ill keep a list.
> 
> EDIT:  Bit of a problem with the price guys: it is going to cost $33.7475 per person.  the other three are going to have to cut a penny into 1/4ths and ship that to me to seal the deal



Good to see you again.

Haven't seen you much around the forums lately. 

PS. My brother might be interested. I will ask him.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2009)

The charger is very fun to play as, it's kinda like bowling using the survivors as pins! The spitter and jockey weren't much fun, but I think those infected need other people playing as infected to collaborate with. Hunter is the same. Boomer is pretty much the same other than this version seems to make a lot more noise. All of the recharge timers seem way too slow, then again we aren't supposed to be playing as infected anyways.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 5, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Good to see you again.
> 
> Haven't seen you much around the forums lately.
> 
> PS. My brother might be interested. I will ask him.



Sounds good, I still don't have any peers to share with, but $34 sounds a whole lot better than $45 or $50.  I never played L4D, but i played the demo of L4D2, and it was very fun.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 5, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Sounds good, I still don't have any peers to share with, but $34 sounds a whole lot better than $45 or $50.  I never played L4D, but i played the demo of L4D2, and it was very fun.



Yeah I already got in on a group buy on [H] weeks ago and it went well at $34.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 5, 2009)

stiiiiiii iiiiiii iiiiiii lllllll waiting for fellow TPUers to get it with me, you know you want it!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> stiiiiiii iiiiiii iiiiiii lllllll waiting for fellow TPUers to get it with me, you know you want it!



Start your own thread need be. Thats what I ended up doing and got a group up in the same hour. There were at least 3 other people from my thread that didn't get to be part of my group.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 5, 2009)

you are right, thank ya. ill have link to the thread soon:



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1623404#post1623404

Others may also peddle their 4-pack campaigns there also!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it me or does "Nick" from L4D2 look like a young George W. Bush?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it me or does "Nick" from L4D2 look like a young George W. Bush?



 Yea, no kidding man!! That's funny as hell! Good one Mailman!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't mean to double post, but.........Left 4 Dead 2 can be preloaded tonight! Just got the confirmation on this.

So everybody that prepurchased the game, all can get the preload starting tonight


----------



## Super XP (Nov 9, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 so far looks like its going to be great. I like the different kinds of weapons we can now choose from. 

The guitar sound effects when hitting the infected just kills me lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Left 4 Dead 2 so far looks like its going to be great. I like the different kinds of weapons we can now choose from.
> 
> The guitar sound effects when hitting the infected just kills me lol.



 Yea, no kidding. the cast iron frying pan sound is funny as hell


----------



## Super XP (Nov 10, 2009)

The only problem I find is concentrating when listening to the funny noises. 

What brings tears of laughter to my eyes is when I am whacking away with Elvis’s guitar, and one of my teamates gets jumped by that crazy thing that loves to jump on your head and just goes plain NUTS on you with the wacky lusting sounds


----------



## shevanel (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQe4tlsfRbY&NR=1

Hitler is pissed about this game!

(i love those hitler videos lmao)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> The only problem I find is concentrating when listening to the funny noises.
> 
> What brings tears of laughter to my eyes is when I am whacking away with Elvis’s guitar, and one of my teamates gets jumped by that crazy thing that loves to jump on your head and just goes plain NUTS on you with the wacky lusting sounds



That monster is called "The Jockey"... It's crazy when he jumps on someone! 

I'm really loving the game! Can't wait for it to come out so we can play more then two lvl's! Going to be a fun game!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking in the L4D 2 file folder there are 26 maps. Thats sounds about right, can't wait to play them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Looking in the L4D 2 file folder there are 26 maps. Thats sounds about right, can't wait to play them.



Odd. There should only be 25. I wonder what the extra one is.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Odd. There should only be 25. I wonder what the extra one is.



Well I'm not home to double check but I see what your saying. 5 Campaigns
and 5 maps per Campaigns makes 25.

Maybe the one I counted was an Intro map or something of the likes. Or it could have been the credits, if thats counts as a map file.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I'm not home to double check but I see what your saying. 5 Campaigns
> and 5 maps per Campaigns makes 25.
> 
> Maybe the one I counted was an Intro map or something of the likes. Or it could have been the credits, if thats counts as a map file.



I hope its a hidden 26 bonus level with the original cast!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope its a hidden 26 bonus level with the original cast!



well also looking at the folder I saw something about charcters and in that their was "Biker" and "Teen" as well as the new four. I think it was sound.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> well also looking at the folder I saw something about charcters and in that their was "Biker" and "Teen" as well as the new four. I think it was sound.



They're all there in the expressions folder, biker, teenangst, namvet, manager, as well as the new 4.

Well, Valve have been alluding to the fact the "old" survivors aren't dead.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't wait to be a Jockey... LOL!!!!!!!!!!! DanishDevil, I accepted your invite finally.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

Darknova said:


> They're all there in the expressions folder, biker, teenangst, namvet, manager, as well as the new 4.
> 
> Well, Valve have been alluding to the fact the "old" survivors aren't dead.



I think they are carriers of the virus and spread it wherever they go.



johnnyfiive said:


> I can't wait to be a Jockey... LOL!!!!!!!!!!! DanishDevil, I accepted your invite finally.


Oh I am SO going to have sex with Erockers ear the first chance I get.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

lmao i cant wait to see the screen shots. might even spectate just tosee it..


----------



## Darknova (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think they are carriers of the virus and spread it wherever they go.



No, Valve denied that in their latest statement (which I've been trying to find for the past 10 minutes...) they said they weren't infected, and they weren't dead....


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, why not two girls in Left 4 Dead 2? Why does it have to be three dudes and some 18-24 year old gal all the time? Hehe.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 10, 2009)

> According to Chet Faliszek, Left 4 Dead 2 will include something to do with the original Survivors, saying "we're not done with them yet". In a previous issue of PC Gamer, Chet claimed that it may be possible to unlock the old Survivors due to the numerous demands for their return in the sequel. This calls into question if the old and new Survivors can interact with each other during a game, as most likely some players would have unlocked them while others have not.



Found it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2009)

1 week, bitches!


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

2 more days! Apparently some Gamestops sold the game a little early. 

**Spoilers**

Left 4 Dead 2 - _Dead Center_

Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W3vSBUDOSM&feature=channel
2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbOLXtB856Y&feature=channel
3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSqwVkjSF7s&feature=channel
4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44GO5vkY4uU&feature=channel
5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkAP7ey8GCQ&feature=channel


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> 2 more days! Apparently some Gamestops sold the game a little early.



yea...sold. lol! also, you know those douches that work there took a copy home with them.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bought this with left 4 dead yesterday.

steam is the same as my user name, I've not played online much so will need some nice people to play with lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

2 more days guys.

got the game for just $34.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought both games together and saved 5 pound on each game.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I bought both games together and saved 5 pound on each game.



i cant be so sure the game even weighs half that much

yes, i had to do it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 15, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> i cant be so sure the game even weighs half that much
> 
> yes, i had to do it.





*facepalm*


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> *facepalm*



in all fairness, it would be like me saying "that game cost me 50 kilograms!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2009)

dont know if this has been mentioned in here yet but expect a midnight release for those of us on the east coast. that means 9pm pacific time on monday for you on the left coast. so you guys technically get it early.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my! Tomorrow isn't going to totally suck now! I can't wait


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2009)

yes it will cuz you gotta work and will be too tired to play when the servers release behind schedule again


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> Oh my! Tomorrow isn't going to totally suck now! I can't wait



just think it's another day.. like 4 days ago... that way your still thinking it's a "few days away" should take away from the "wait"

I know, I can't wait for Tuesday!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 15, 2009)

pretty good demo looking forward to left 4 dead 2

i like the machete and the zombies are a bit more varied

feels a lot faster than the old game tho like the pace and actual speed of characters

dunno if to get it on xbox 360 or pc, i said after i got the last one on 360 i would never get it on 360 again but i dunno if a few mates get it on xbox 360 i might get it on that, possibility of getting it on both platforms tho but it costs a lot


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2009)

I really hope this doesn't get delayed as badly as the Demo did.

Stupid Xbox 360 users get to play it already I'm jealous.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Bought this with left 4 dead yesterday.
> 
> steam is the same as my user name, I've not played online much so will need some nice people to play with lol



Well I can understand that man!! My reflexes are getting slow in my old age so I am right there with ya Panther


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2009)

ive never played l4d, this had better good, otherwise ill be too involved with mw2.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> ive never played l4d, this had better good, otherwise ill be too involved with mw2.



Oh hell man, its great!!! Real fun co-op play to be honest.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> ive never played l4d, this had better good, otherwise ill be too involved with mw2.



I know ya hate me man but I can honetly say I think youll like this game. Vs is a riot.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've still not played L4D 1 online yet ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2009)

under 12 hours


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> under 12 hours



How do you know?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you know?



ESP


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ESP



Extra Sensory Prayer?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I hope your right. But one thing we know about Valve is they are NEVER on time.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

He knows because the store page says so lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

To me, I can't wait till tomorrow... That way I know, I hope, that it will be out.. Just remember how much of a PITA the DEMO was for us that pre-ordered!

But, I want my BAT Gosh darn it!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'ma fuck shit up : ]

Played Left 4 dead online for the first time today, other then random glitches and occasionally not paying attention I did pretty well : ]

tended to have the most kills woo!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'ma fuck shit up : ]
> 
> Played Left 4 dead online for the first time today, other then random glitches and occasionally not paying attention I did pretty well : ]
> 
> tended to have the most kills woo!



And you said you were rusty


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2009)

Ha imagine that, a 50 pound sack of fail from Steam once again.

Do we start a football type pool and pick squares for hours of release?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2009)

fail!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 17, 2009)

Someone post an update if they hear any news eh?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 17, 2009)

Super Suck!
Clock ticked down and (wait for it) ~ nothing


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2009)

there is nice artwork at the steam fourums in the comments section.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

They are masterpieces indeed.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 17, 2009)

Link


----------



## Lampmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone else in an uncontrollable nerd rage?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 17, 2009)

What a giant pile of fail.  I am waiting with my whole team, and we have been waiting for an hour.  If it does not happen soon we are all going to bed.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 17, 2009)

Lampmaster said:


> Anyone else in an uncontrollable nerd rage?



Of course. 

Any answers about why?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 17, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What a giant pile of fail.  I am waiting with my whole team, and we have been waiting for an hour.  If it does not happen soon we are all going to bed.



Same. Waiting with my friends as well.


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anticipation!


----------



## Lampmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Of course.
> 
> Any answers about why?



After about ten minutes of trying the steam forum I finally got in and seen a thread that said it's delayed for two hours, no mention of why though.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2009)

welp if they delay it once they will delay it several times tonight. best just to go to bed and play it in the morning.


----------



## Lampmaster (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Tom20 (Nov 17, 2009)

Excuses...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2009)

its released decrypting now


----------



## Lampmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

Wait... It's doing something... Decrypting 20%!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2009)

Restart Steam and start decrypting the game. It's go!!!!


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 17, 2009)

Game has problems... mine crashes randomly to desktop with no message... Why Valve!?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 17, 2009)

Gave up waiting and played COD MW2. Stopped playing a couple minutes ago and there she be (LFD2) stating that it was ready to play~
Finally!!!


----------



## human_error (Nov 17, 2009)

Why did i have to order a physical copy which isn't released in the UK until Friday....WHYYYYYY??????


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 17, 2009)

Very fun, stopped early cause I have a test in 10 hours lol.

My only problem is that in the demo I had to take it down from 8x aa to 4x aa to reduce some weird stutter issues.

In the actual game I had to take it down from 4x aa to 2xaa to eliminate the stutter this time. 

I hope they patch it soon with a performance update.


----------



## qubit (Nov 17, 2009)

*Just finished L4D and it was great*

Right, I bought L4D when it came out, but never got round to playing it properly; just bits here and there.

With L4D2 just around the corner, I thought I'd have a proper crack at it, so I can compare it to the new version and get my money's worth - and it was fantastic. Had that some compelling gameplay that all Valve games have. 

I played the whole single player campaign, which I really enjoyed. For the last two campaigns, I tried out a couple of the cheats, infinite ammo and no damage, which was fun too.

Had a go at multiplayer, but that wasn't so great for me. I've always been a single player & LAN play with friends guy, though.

I'm really looking forward to L4D2 now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've not played yet, case modding first : ]

Anyone want a gameafter I'm done slicing this case up


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2009)

hrm, i just cant seem to get into l4d2. im not sure why, but im not having very much fun


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, i just cant seem to get into l4d2. im not sure why, but im not having very much fun



Because you aren't very good.  Let's play anyways!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 18, 2009)

L4D2 for me has been great.  I stayed up all the way to the time it was released, beat campaign 1 in 50minutes.  Then I played campaign 2 the next day and beat it in 3hours, 11minutes.  Both campaigns were on advanced.  So far I have taken a LONG while to get through the first 3 campaigns, and I am looking forward to 4 and 5 this weekend.


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a lobby started now. My steam name is erocker. Come play!


----------



## qubit (Nov 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, i just cant seem to get into l4d2. im not sure why, but im not having very much fun



That's a shame. Did you enjoy the first one?

I found the single player mode much more fun than multiplayer, which is opposite to most people. They even voted to kick me off a server for being a noob. How's that for friendly? 

Multiplayer just wasn't fun because of the behaviour of others and I ended up playing it for no more than an hour, before giving up on it. Hence, the game has now run out of content for me and I'm finished with it, as excellent as single player was.

I see there's an option for campain plugins. Anyone know of a good source of these?

How's everyone else getting on with L4D2? Us inferior people in the UK have to wait until the 20th to get our paws on it.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a lobby started now. My steam name is erocker. Come play!



added to my steam. i might get this game after work.


----------



## qubit (Nov 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a lobby started now. My steam name is erocker. Come play!



Cool!  Is that the first or second one?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope it's the second one since where in the second one's thread...


----------



## Darknova (Nov 18, 2009)

qubit said:


> How's everyone else getting on with L4D2? Us inferior people in the UK have to wait until the 20th to get our paws on it.



Not if you bought it on Steam...


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually I think many L4D vets aren't having fun because of all the new people in the game. It makes teamwork almost non-extistant.


----------



## qubit (Nov 18, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Not if you bought it on Steam...



It does block me. For me, the storefront shows a release date of 20th November because of my region. If you're in the US, it'll show as available.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 18, 2009)

qubit said:


> It does block me. For me, the storefront shows a release date of 20th November because of my region. If you're in the US, it'll show as available.



Erm.....I'm in the UK. I've been playing it since it was released on the 17th. 

If you are buying it from a retailer, then it's the 20th, otherwise, you can play it now, and I know this for a fact because my entire clan, made up of over 30 members all have L4D2, all are in the UK, and all have been playing since the 17th.

I have no idea what's going on here, but I've not heard this from anybody else.


----------



## qubit (Nov 18, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Erm.....I'm in the UK. I've been playing it since it was released on the 17th.
> 
> If you are buying it from a retailer, then it's the 20th, otherwise, you can play it now, and I know this for a fact because my entire clan, made up of over 30 members all have L4D2, all are in the UK, and all have been playing since the 17th.
> 
> *I have no idea what's going on here, but I've not heard this from anybody else.*



Hmmm, ditto. I just checked again and it still shows the 20th. Here's the screenshot:







BTW, I did order it from Amazon, because I want the box, which will go nicely with all my other Valve boxes.  Perhaps if I'd ordered it direct from Steam, it would have unlocked by now and the web page shown has an error? Here's the URL from my region: http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

i added people to my steam but it never shows them online.. lmao


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 18, 2009)

they need to add you also, dont they? they will have to accept the invite.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> they need to add you also, dont they? they will have to accept the invite.



i added you from earlier. i see you on now.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 19, 2009)

add me, I am pretty good and I heal others when necessary rather than hoarding medpacks. 

But everybody must stick together for the most part. So many people just about commit suicide by not keeping with the group.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a lobby started now. My steam name is erocker. Come play!



Sent in the friends request to ya Erocker! Or is it Eweek or something like that 
Anyhow, you have a friend request on Steam sir!


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

For some reason I never get freind requests. Probablly due to an old lost account. This is my current profile. http://steamcommunity.com/id/erocker


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, starting a game up now. Join in!


----------



## wolf (Nov 19, 2009)

Starting to have plenty of fun with this now after removing the censoring, wow it made the game incredibly boring.

no huge holes in people, no taking their head off or limbs off, disappearing bodies, hec i swear they were disappearing before they even hit the floor, not even blood splatter on the screen.

Ahh well it was easy to mod the game files, and there are even Aussies servers up for those too, so I'm happy again.

What really gets to me is I've seen that scene from COD6 where you play as a terrorist mowing down innocent civilians, that passed an MA15+ rating in Australia, and L4D2 had to be toned down, I tell you, what I saw in my few hours of gaming last night didn't even touch on disturbing compared to that COD6 scene, truely retarded.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

im a few hours from getting off work and im still debating whether or not i should buy this game tonight..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 19, 2009)

wolf said:


> Starting to have plenty of fun with this now after removing the censoring, wow it made the game incredibly boring.
> 
> no huge holes in people, no taking their head off or limbs off, disappearing bodies, hec i swear they were disappearing before they even hit the floor, not even blood splatter on the screen.
> 
> ...



In Politics there is no logic or reason. Ironically, its like the laws of physics when it comes to running your life.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah Erocker adding you adds your old account, it says you were last online over a year ago.

Also to those who's friends are not showing up when on your friends list click my control panel, should be obvious what to do from here : ]


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 19, 2009)

I am good with all the infected except the jockey. The jockey doesn't do much damage and does best combined with the teamwork of other infected/area effects.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hunters are what mess me up bad.

Jockeys are anoying too though.

Has anyone noticed that just walking into a hunter or jockey sets off their attack? HUGE pain in the arse.

I like that witches are actually easily killable in this version, run up shot gun them and their gone : ]

I also like that I once did the most damage to the tank using a mechette XD 

It was to busy pounding coach to attack me : ]


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I am good with all the infected except the jockey. The jockey doesn't do much damage and does best combined with the teamwork of other infected/area effects.



Yeah, I've seen that the best time to have a jockey is when there is a spitter/boomer  on the team.. that way they can tag-team the person and get more damage...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 19, 2009)

I think they fixed the melee spam to a hunter that or I was really unlucky.

I shoved a hunter back and he stumbled back then when I did it again nothing happens to him and he slashes me. I fall and die.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

You were unlucky, I make a point of baeting hunters to death rather then shooting them : ]

See how they like it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

I know that I was getting slashed at by a hunter threw the walls of the houses in the first 3 campaigns.. If a hunter tried to jump threw a window, and we pushed him back/he wasn't able to get in, he'd just start slashing and it would go straight threw the walls..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I know that I was getting slashed at by a hunter threw the walls of the houses in the first 3 campaigns.. If a hunter tried to jump threw a window, and we pushed him back/he wasn't able to get in, he'd just start slashing and it would go straight threw the walls..



Only fair, if bullets can do it why can't his claws


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

did they make any good mods for l4d1, will l4d2 have any.. got the hammer pulled back on the purchase...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

There is a few nicely built campaigns (add into l4d1) that people have built.  There is a few good servers also that have some nice mods like "rain coat" Laser Sight, and a few other things.

As for l4d2... It'll probably get the same company that 1 got.. I say man, its the best money you can spend if you want a full round game..  Both 1 & 2


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

Today I said " I'll play one chapter with you"

Ended up getting all the way to the plantation lol

I can't beleive how much more difficult the game is now.

a group of 4 of us TPU-ers ( so I can only assume that they game a lot) got wrecked so many times on normal : /


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

Woot! 

Left 4 Dead 2 first DLC website shown!!!!!!

Sounds good to me!


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh man, those dudes look like they don't put up with bullshi11

I'm interested to hear their comments during the game.

I am gonna have to get this... ugghggghgh


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

That is awesome! Lol, there's an Allman Brothers tribute band where I live called The Midnight Riders. Even though it has an Allman Brothers theme.. why do I have "Tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight" by Spinal Tap stuck in my head?!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

nice music erocker! I just got done with Hard rain.. I gotta say, that's funny... I've beat all 4/5 campaigns so far, but only "Hard Rain" did I have every survivor live... I thought that would be the most PITA one to get all of them to get on the dang thing.. Now, last Campaign to do, and redo it all! Having fun!! 

As for the DLC.. Can't wait!!


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Woot!
> 
> Left 4 Dead 2 first DLC website shown!!!!!!
> 
> Sounds good to me!



I wonder if this DLC is gonna be charged for? Would make all the difference to me. We'll soon know.

Also, would be nice if one of them was a cute biker chick, too.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

cute biker chick with budweiser breath woulda had me on wheels.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

qubit said:


> I wonder if this DLC is gonna be charged for? Would make all the difference to me. We'll soon know.
> 
> Also, would be nice if one of them was a cute biker chick, too.



Well, the PC's DLC of Crash Course for Left 4 Dead, was free, but it was $x.XX via 360.. Only reason it wasn't free for the 360 was the fact it had to go threw Microsoft.. Steam is their own thing.. So, no charge is needed for service.

So, with that, it could be free to us PC people..


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, seems reasonable that it could be free, then. It was pretty short, anyway.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

qubit said:


> Yes, seems reasonable that it could be free, then. It was pretty short, anyway.



Yeah, it was short.. But, I think that was due to them doing something just so that they can give people something while waiting on l4d2.. Or, for the people that weren't going to get it..

If they give a bit more, then I can see them getting away with making people pay... But, we just have to wait to see... Since the site is only one page.. Grrr the wait!!


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it was short.. But, I think that was due to them doing something just so that they can give people something while waiting on l4d2.. Or, for the people that weren't going to get it..
> 
> If they give a bit more, then I can see them getting away with making people pay... But, we just have to wait to see... Since the site is only one page.. Grrr the wait!!



+1 on that.

Amazon is delivering my copy of L4D2 tomorrow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

Sweetness man! You'll enjoy the game!! really enjoy it!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I'm sad to say I encountered a couple of hackers on versus. Spawn hacking they were.

Basically there was not a 20 second or more wait between their deaths and we were bombarded with Two Spitters, Two Smokers, Jocky and a Boomer back to back.

One of the claimed he wasn't hacking, maybe true and someone else was, but if none of them were then this is a serious glitch in L4D 2 that needs to be fixed.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Its not a glitch, the game is harder, play normal co op you should see.

We got 2 tanks spawn at the same time at the plantation last night ( me and stonesour), thing is as the first one was stomping around I didn't hear the other one and got wrecked.


We also had chargers spawn right away by the door, sending us flying of the balcony.

2 hunters and a smoker.

In the mall I've seen THREE chargers spawn at once ha ha


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 20, 2009)

Im in love with the katana. just finished my first level if you like, the ending was so epic I got an awesome wallpaper from it:


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol.. Yeah, I liked how the ending for the first one was. 2nd one is pretty cool as well. I will say that, so far for me, Heavy Rain was pretty easy..


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Kyle wanna play a game? I can't do any case modding til my mum wakes up so need to kill some time!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

Panther, you should of said.. I need to kill some zombies! Time will be eaten away regardless of how you play!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice 

My steam is the same as my name here, I'm just going to grab a coffee and some gamer food then I'll be ready to roll.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ive got to go out unfortunately, but I know alex will be up for some coop carnage. And the ultimate gamer food for me is either peanut butter jelly sandwiches, or sausage rolls. got 2 6 packs of rolls for £2 the other night, nomming on them now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Its not a glitch, the game is harder, play normal co op you should see.
> 
> We got 2 tanks spawn at the same time at the plantation last night ( me and stonesour), thing is as the first one was stomping around I didn't hear the other one and got wrecked.
> 
> ...



No I understand but I'm talking about VERSUS MODE! They don't get Special Infected Bots in Versus. SO how the fudge were they spawning right after they died.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)

would be cool if there was some slow motion feature during a random kill like on prototype.. so it slowly shows the body parts getting blown away..

that'd be cool


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 20, 2009)

shevanel said:


> would be cool if there was some slow motion feature during a random kill like on prototype.. so it slowly shows the body parts getting blown away..
> 
> that'd be cool



Sounds like you would also like Killing Floor. They do that and many aspects of L4D 2 are taken from Killing Floor as well (On purpose or not). Killing Floor had the Katana first and was made before even L4D 1.

Still find the L4D series more entertaining though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Had lots of fun on the game today.

Played with MP and his friends for a bit, then one left so we got Stonesour also from TPU playing 

Its so funny playing with other people, even the scores at the end are fun.

I took the most damage quite a lot <_< so when I got 2nd from last everyone laughed at me mentioning it


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)

ellis cracks me up "that long necked bitc4 hit me!!"


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 20, 2009)

shevanel said:


> would be cool if there was some slow motion feature during a random kill like on prototype.. so it slowly shows the body parts getting blown away..
> 
> that'd be cool



Killing floor does.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 20, 2009)

woo! got 8:32 on the mall survival! fk yeah! 1:28 from gold!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> woo! got 8:32 on the mall survival! fk yeah! 1:28 from gold!



What are you doing in here 3870x2? Don't you have some 9 guys on 9 guys action going on somewhere else?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What are you doing in here 3870x2? Don't you have some 9 guys on 9 guys action going on somewhere else?



yeah, that i do! you know how i like 9 on 9 guy action though


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2009)

shevanel said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/vomit.jpg



This one has no idea what we are talking about.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah i do. but the thought of "9 on 9 guy action" birthed that response.

a joke.. for laughs?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 20, 2009)

I laughed.  if anyone wants their gold in any of the survival maps, hit me up.  Steam in SIG.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Man, I'm fail. I was thinking this was for the release of a post-beta Chrome Web Browser. I skimmed to OP too quickly.



 Last night I was playing L4D2 with Erocker and he was screaming at this guy to get a med kit for like 5 minutes. Only problem is the guy already had one! My buddy Reayth was like "WTF is with this guy Erocker?".

Ever see the Simpsons where Mr. Burns tells a baseball player to shave his sideburns?


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2009)

Lmao! But seriously. Remember your medpack!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've not played any of the other modes yet.

After I'm done forcing this rad in my case anyone wanna play with me?

Protip : Never have me on your team in vs, the AI specials always wreck me let alone human controlled ones XD

I'm good at everything else though <_< but I always seam to be the one that gets pinned by hunters, or pimped slapped by tanks.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've not played any of the other modes yet.
> 
> After I'm done forcing this rad in my case anyone wanna play with me?
> 
> ...



Im not so sure you should be forcing that rad into the case.  Unless this is a reference to you and your significant other, than nevermind


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha if only.

It is being forced, I'm cutting open the top of my case in just a minute 

an hour of dremel work : ]


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL Young girls play L4D2 for some reason. Has anybody else noticed that. Too bad these girls aren't legal for me to hit it with..... why can't college girls get into it more. Maybe its a generational thing.


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> LOL Young girls play L4D2 for some reason. Has anybody else noticed that. Too bad these girls aren't legal for me to hit it with..... why can't college girls get into it more. Maybe its a generational thing.



Kids are all about the zombie apocolypse. They are morbid creatures.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> LOL Young girls play L4D2 for some reason. Has anybody else noticed that. Too bad these girls aren't legal for me to hit it with..... why can't college girls get into it more. Maybe its a generational thing.




I was about to say how can you tell, then I remember voice chat


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I was about to say how can you tell, then I remember voice chat



They try to add you if you "sound cool". But unfortunately I game in the same room my GF sleeps in. So late night girls chatting with you could make the GF suspicious. 

Its fun though. You can't exchange fluids through voice chat so I am safe for the most part. 

My GF came back from "New Moon" last night with some gay Tshirt promo on. I hate the Twilight series!

She is 21 for christsake!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> They try to add you if you "sound cool". But unfortunately I game in the same room my GF sleeps in. So late night girls chatting with you could make the GF suspicious.
> 
> Its fun though. You can't exchange fluids through voice chat so I am safe for the most part.
> 
> My GF came back from "New Moon" last night with some gay Tshirt promo on. I hate the Twilight series!




You and everyone else with a brain.

Or who thinks if they make something that is nothing like a vampire other then drinking blood, they should call them something else.

Bloody glitter monsters.


I've not played with many strangers yet, and the only lass I've come across spoke like she was a zombie lol

All she ever said was " sorry" because she was a crap shot.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> You and everyone else with a brain.
> 
> Or who thinks if they make something that is nothing like a vampire other then drinking blood, they should call them something else.
> 
> ...



In the US when I play, about one in 30 people in voice chat is a young girl. Thats more than any other game I have played. I have always thought gaming was a male thing only but plenty of girls are playing which probably means its a generational thing in the USA. I wish it was my generation, but its the generation below mine sadly. I am 25 in january.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)

very few hot chicks (i know) game. and if theyre hot they like games like wii tennis or ratchet and claNK.. LOL


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

I know a hot girl who games 

The game is WoW, but its a game none the less ha ha.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 20, 2009)

we got the crapy cut version over here, i just downloaded it and used the key i brought lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

its okay, you can re-enable gore in the demo, I imagine you can with the retail version.
You'll have to edit some game files : ]


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

I wrote a whole essay about how hot girls are used as a scapegoat to prentend your not a huge geek but ill spare "you" the details.

I need to know if there are any differences between the 360 and pc version and no sarky comments about consoles, i need serious answers for serious business.
I dont have any mates who are planning to get the pc version so would i be better getting the 360 version to just play with them?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 20, 2009)

it wasn't just the gore it was a part of the game to i think lol, its was easier to download the uncut version


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I wrote a whole essay about how hot girls are used as a scapegoat to prentend your not a huge geek but ill spare "you" the details.
> 
> I need to know if there are any differences between the 360 and pc version and no sarky comments about consoles, i need serious answers for serious business.
> I dont have any mates who are planning to get the pc version so would i be better getting the 360 version to just play with them?





Why would you pretend not to be a geek?



The girls they LOVE it, especially when I'm in a rush to go out and forgot to take my welding goggles of my head


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Why would you pretend not to be a geek?
> 
> 
> 
> The girls they LOVE it, especially when I'm in a rush to go out and forgot to take my welding goggles of my head



i want some of that, instead of the breezer kids that are in glasgow

it was some comment that someone wrote on a website that console people need  tanks of poor aftershave and go to under 19 clubing to feel like a macho and moan about the 13 year olds and kiddies games when they come home they sit and play COD WaW with thier clan! or now MW2


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 21, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I wrote a whole essay about how hot girls are used as a scapegoat to prentend your not a huge geek but ill spare "you" the details.



Wrote an essay about geek scapegoats...... must be lonely? 




shevanel said:


> very few hot chicks (i know) game. and if theyre hot they like games like wii tennis or ratchet and claNK.. LOL



Wii sports is great after beer pong/drinking games. I don't own a Wii but my GF does. Its at her parents though so I never really get to use it myself but its a nice novelty. I don't drink so I have to use redbull etc.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 21, 2009)

just broke down and bought this game. installing now.

if anyone ever wants to play, add me.. rrerbacam on steam


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Bout time ! ha ha been seeing you keep playing the demo 

I won't be gaming til much later in the day, as if I go on now I won't finish my mod.

See you later man, blast zombies together !


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> just broke down and bought this game. installing now.
> 
> if anyone ever wants to play, add me.. rrerbacam on steam



Added you on my steam friends request Shevanel. You will have to accept it man

Glad to hear you pulled the trigger on getting the game man


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2009)

man is there any way to unlock the full gore like it is in the demo


----------



## Triton.se (Nov 21, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> man is there any way to unlock the full gore like it is in the demo



well..you gotta have same amount of beers as in L4D 

Gore...I think the ragdolls are compensating very much...get a scope rifle and watch them knee down...beautiful

edit...wth...i dunno what u mean abt the gore...im not missing any blood etc


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2009)

it got cut from the AU version


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

He's in Australia.

So the game is completely gore free, no blood or decapitations, not even arms and legs coming off.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2009)

yep its so gay i found this but i dont know if ill get band using it 

c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\left4dead2_demo\steam _appid.txt
c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\left4dead2_demo\left4 dead2\steam.inf

look i dont know how old this is, and i couldnt see it in the thread so here you go.
change the 590's in those two files above to 510.
then create a shortcut from the l4d2 exe to your desktop or whatever
alwayse use that shortcut to play.
theres no console crap and you should have full gore and uncommon zombies.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 21, 2009)

lets us know how it works out 4 u


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2009)

it works in single player but i dont know if i should try online


----------



## shevanel (Nov 21, 2009)

i wouldnt risk ur act being banned. google and see if anyone has been banned by doing it... never be the guinea pig


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Read the terms of service, no need to guinea pig.

If they've left it in the game its not as if your modifying the game, only changing a setting.

Which I think your within legal rights to do.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2009)

yer but the setting isnt in the game but i dont see how the can find out?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah thryr )vac) not checking the contents of the pak i dont beleive.

sorry still little drunk from last night


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

I would of thought valve done it this way on purpose, so crafty folk can re-enable gore.

Why not just email them.

Just ask if your account will be banned, I imagine they'll discourage it but as long as they don't say you'll be banned your golden : ]


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks i will


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I would of thought valve done it this way on purpose, so crafty folk can re-enable gore.
> 
> Why not just email them.
> 
> Just ask if your account will be banned, I imagine they'll discourage it but as long as they don't say you'll be banned your golden : ]



Good point Panther! Never hurts to ask the source


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2009)

well i tried a game online it works the only problem is if you turn steam off then back on it will up date one of the files back to the way it was.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 22, 2009)

make the files read only?


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 22, 2009)

shevanel said:


> just broke down and bought this game. installing now.
> 
> if anyone ever wants to play, add me.. rrerbacam on steam



I just found some cash and am thinknig of picking it up.  If you'dve waited I'd have put a group buy together with you.

If anyone has a leftover from a 4 pack PM me.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 22, 2009)

when u get the game add me to steam and we'll work on some zombie ass


----------



## Snake05 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow..... Have over 24 hours of game play already, and Steam decided to reset all of my 31 achievements back to...0 out of 50.  Awesome job. And my stats are back to null as well.  As much as I absolutely love this game, I am still ashamed in this apparent problem... Very pissed off...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 22, 2009)

Snake05 said:


> Wow..... Have over 24 hours of game play already, and Steam decided to reset all of my 31 achievements back to...0 out of 50.  Awesome job. And my stats are back to null as well.  As much as I absolutely love this game, I am still ashamed in this apparent problem... Very pissed off...



Don't worry snake, your not alone... I just checked mine... Boom all gone. Me back to 0... Yeah... I thought IW was a pain..


Man, sob story is going to be hard as heck to get again...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2009)

lol are you talking about cod6 or l4d 2?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

Snake05 said:


> Wow..... Have over 24 hours of game play already, and Steam decided to reset all of my 31 achievements back to...0 out of 50.  Awesome job. And my stats are back to null as well.  As much as I absolutely love this game, I am still ashamed in this apparent problem... Very pissed off...




Aye happened to everyone, I have a funny feeling its just happened again as I just got a message " steam has finished downloading left 4 dead 2" seeing as I've been playing it for a few days I don't think it has


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Update!!! TPU now has a rented server*

Well the title pretty much says it all
I have a TPU L4D2 server up and running!



This is a password protected server, as I didn't want every joe on the internet to keep our server full

If you would like to join, please PM me, and I will give the TPU server's password to you


----------



## Darknova (Nov 23, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Well the title pretty much says it all
> I have a TPU L4D2 server up and running!
> 
> The server address is:
> ...



Passwords only work if you directly connect to the server, if you join via lobby it doesn't ask for a password. Not that they worked on the demo anyway, they crashed the server on boot, not sure if that's been fixed.

I'm running 3 L4D2 servers and the only way to keep the public off the servers, is to set up sv_search_key, and then give out the lobby connect command to those who want to use the server.

Lobby connect command being: mm_dedicated_force_servers <ip address>

Essentially, the sv_search_key (put it in server.cfg as sv_search_key "<key here>") stops random lobbies seeing the server and connecting, only those with the key, or the connect commands can use it.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 23, 2009)

im connecting without password.. ping is 611 ouch


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2009)

shevanel said:


> im connecting without password.. ping is 611 ouch



Ouch is right man!!! That is not good bro! Damn, I figured the server would be better than that.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah once it loaded it got down to 60's

it ran smooth.. but it isnt pasword protected, i dont know who i was playing with


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2009)

shevanel said:


> yeah once it loaded it got down to 60's
> 
> it ran smooth.. but it isnt pasword protected, i dont know who i was playing with



Well that's good that it pinged better. I just don't get the "no password" within the game. It should require a password to join the server!


----------



## Darknova (Nov 23, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Passwords only work if you directly connect to the server, if you join via lobby it doesn't ask for a password. Not that they worked on the demo anyway, they crashed the server on boot, not sure if that's been fixed.
> 
> I'm running 3 L4D2 servers and the only way to keep the public off the servers, is to set up sv_search_key, and then give out the lobby connect command to those who want to use the server.
> 
> ...



I've already explained why stinger


----------



## shevanel (Nov 24, 2009)

New best time in survival. Only played with this team twice but we stuck to our strategy pretty good. With refinement I'm sure we could be doing 8's easliy.. maybe not easy but ya know!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm bored, anyone fancy a game?

Steam is the same as forum name : ]


----------



## shevanel (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be home from work in about an hour. After I walk the dog I'll be on to play if anyone is up for a game.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2009)

Okay everyone, now this might not be for everyone, but here is my take on L4D2!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hw0bAYlqwQ


Not for the underage, or the weak stomach

Those that will, enjoy!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 26, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Okay everyone, now this might not be for everyone, but here is my take on L4D2!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hw0bAYlqwQ
> 
> ...



Is that Night of the Living Dead? I really enjoy a cheezy zombie flick and want to know what that one is. I'm sure that the L4D dev. team watched about every zombie movie out there in order to get ideas and inspiration for their two games.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Is that Night of the Living Dead? I really enjoy a cheezy zombie flick and want to know what that one is. I'm sure that the L4D dev. team watched about every zombie movie out there in order to get ideas and inspiration for their two games.



That was....

Dawn of the Dead. (Orginal)
Day of the Dead.
Night of the Living Dead (Remake)


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lFkXFqHc9E&feature=player_embedded#

NES Left 4 Dead Gameplay Video .....


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 27, 2009)

I've officially got it so I can be a member now.   Had much fun getting pwned.....er...um.....pwning infected last night.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

Where was I?  can't wait to play ya Don!

Dang it! Now Left 4 Dead 2 is $37.49 at steam!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok, my little review. Basically, the last few days i've played with afew TPU members:

*Panther* - Great laugh and very good player
*JrRacingFan* - Mental... basically. Me and 2 mates were holding the house on Plantation, he's running around the hedges... lol.
*DrPepper* - Wasn't me playing, but i looked afew times and him and his mates looked very decent.
*Alexp999* - Good guy, good on L4D and a good laugh. Thats three goods 

Not sure if i've played with anyone else...


----------



## Naelex (Nov 28, 2009)

bought the game last night on steam for £22 so i'd like to join 

so far only played with some random german people lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> *Panther* very good player



Aside from when all the specials decide to go for me 

Cheers fella!



Think I may share my experiences as well.


Moonpig : Nothing beats fighting hordes of zombise with a guy who says " rate" every other word, you could be shit deep in trouble being molested by a tank and this guy can crack you up, also a good shot and good at helping me up after I've been tanked/huntered/smokered/ fallen of an edge for no reason 

His friends are all a laugh as well.


Themailman : Only played one game so far but he's a good player and a team player, his voice reminds me of a movie voice though .

Stonesour767 : Play with this guy the most, maybe its just in-game but has a similar sense of humour to me , pretty good at the whole shooting of zombies thing too.

3870x2 : Pretty damn good team player, will watch your back but so far every time I've played him he's had a connection problem, or I have 

Alexp : After joining a game with Me,MP and one of MPs chums he managed to stay on his feet after I blew up a room full of petrol with us in it, whlst a tank was attacking 
Perhaps testimony to his skill! or maybe he was lucky


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, new information on the TPU game server. Please PM me for new information


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 4, 2009)

umm... could it be the one in your signature?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 4, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/c2m4_barns0003.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/c5m5_bridge0000.jpg



Was that on our server MoonPig?


----------



## shevanel (Dec 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/c2m4_barns0003.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/c5m5_bridge0000.jpg


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

All right guys. we got words on the next DLC called the The Passing



Spoiler



Woot, I can't wait to see what Valve has in store for us when the cast of L4D2 meets the cast from L4d1!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys. we got words on the next DLC called the The Passing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too......as long as I dont have to pay for it.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2009)

@ stinger608: This was before you put that server up.

@ shevanel: lol, thanks.

@ Cold Storm: Cool, cool, cool, cool, thanks!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there anyway to get this game to stop ctd'ing?  It's very annoying....


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2009)

Two more:


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep,  once again,  my 280 is finished..  l4d2 runs flawless on my 9800gtx.  Oh well.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 16, 2009)

sorry to hear that.I had a palit 4850 and 1 months after the fan had stopped working and no possible overclock on the memory not to mention some catalyst driver was fine other bsod :shadedshu


----------



## Super XP (Jan 14, 2010)

I plan on curing the infection one bullet at a time tonight providing my 2 year old lets me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

New talk on the next DLC

I hope they live up to what they are talking about.


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

That DLC sounds interesting. Of course the big question is will it be free to PC users?

I have the unpleasant feeling it won't be. Charging for extra content that used to be given away free seems to be all the rage these days. :shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

qubit said:


> That DLC sounds interesting. Of course the big question is will it be free to PC users?
> 
> I have the unpleasant feeling it won't be. Charging for extra content that used to be given away free seems to be all the rage these days. :shadedshu



That is true. DLC is coming to be the $20-$40 range now.. But, it is Valve. Steam might be doing it for free, if not, it's going to be cheaper then what Xbox can get it for.. Damn M$ want's their money!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

*The Passing DLC: Coming in March*

Well from X10 it shows that there is some good news for L4D2 and L4d users.

 The Passing, 4 L4D2 owners, will show a new infected called "The Fallen Survivors" In which their humans that are zombies but think their not infected. They will drop Health and ammo.. 
It will also Bridge the first game to the second by giving you NPC's of L4d characters.

Source

The DLC sounds like it would be a great one. Can't wait for it to come out! Just a little over a month probably.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 12, 2010)

I fancy playing a game today folks!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

over 28 billion zombies killed in Left 4 Dead 2

I've killed about 9k... damn.. I've played more of L4d2 then L4d, yet I've killed less... damn Heavy Rain stage!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

My roommate has managed to make it to the end of every stage and die at the last minute from BS. Great player but fate does not like him.

Example:  First run for The Parish.  He gets all the way to the chopper on 2 health while me and some guy online are waiting for him.  Me an a friend are shooting assault rifles to get the horde back so he can get on.  Manages to get on the chopper, but gets killed by friendly fire (not from me) before the cinema roles.  It was the funniest, most messed up stuff ever.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 13, 2010)

I know it hasn't been a long time since this game has been released but I tell ya, waiting on the DLC just feels like an eternity. I don't even think of this game anymore and it's fun but so repetitive and that's what keeps me away and I hope the DLC brings new weapons more than anything because the guns in L4D2 are so played out IMO.

I watched that movie *zombieland *last week and it reminds me so much of this game.. obv the zombies and the method of killing them but more importantly the scene on the highway with abandoned cars and the theme park .. way too funny.

I wish there were vehicles to run zombies over with, or a helicopter like in *Bad Company 2 *where all 4 characters can ride in and fly around just shreddin the shit out of the walking dead.  

imagine 4 characters running up to a an abandoned demolition derby track and start to drive and crash cars around making tons of noise then out of no where a massive herd of zombies run in and it's just a rediculous all out smash fest.

That is something I would def pay valve more money for.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> over 28 billion zombies killed in Left 4 Dead 2
> 
> I've killed about 9k... damn.. I've played more of L4d2 then L4d, yet I've killed less... damn Heavy Rain stage!


 A killiing we will go


----------



## Super XP (Mar 19, 2010)

WOW Awesome News 

L4D2: The Original’s Return in New L4D2 DLC *( How did we miss this one or did we  )*
http://www.supacomm.net/survivorsdiary/portal/2009/12/15/l4d2-the-originals-return-in-new-l4d2-dlc/


> So I am sure that the majority of you are now aware that the new DLC for Left 4 Dead has been annouced and it’s meant to be a bunch of new stuff including new weapons, new maps and the original survivors… wait what did i just type!? That’s right! The original lovable characters of Franics, Zoey, Louis and Bill are returning to Left 4 Dead 2 in a new campaign where the new survivors meet them in a campaign. Thus bringing up some interesting questions surrounding what is actually coming with this new DLC…
> 
> 1. Does this mean 8 survivors at one time?
> I am so hoping that this is a yes, i would love to see a really big finale where every survivor fights against a larger horde and more tanks for a finale. Imagine that, one massive battle of 8 survivors versus a finale that’s twice as large as normal!
> ...


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2010)

It's supposed to be released any day now, I remember hearing about this a few weeks ago. I wonder if they are still going to do the DLC with the Midnight Riders band?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe that their still going ot do the "midnight riders" DL. Just that they wanted to get the others into the 2nd game first..


----------



## Super XP (Apr 5, 2010)

Any new development on Left 4 Dead characters moving into Left 4 Dead 2 
I can't wait for this


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 17, 2010)

can i join ur club?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 17, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> over 28 billion zombies killed in Left 4 Dead 2
> 
> I've killed about 9k... damn.. I've played more of L4d2 then L4d, yet I've killed less... damn Heavy Rain stage!



Shit, I figured there would be more than that Hell, I must of killed a million.........well maybe a hundred


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Killed so many Zeds I'm fluent in Zombie.
Go ahead ask me anything.. The answer is always "brains"..
We got some good players here in tpu?
I'm no slouch in l4d or l4d2, D007 in steam, Bishop in l4d2, holler anytime as long as your not an absolute asshole.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 17, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Shit, I figured there would be more than that Hell, I must of killed a million.........well maybe a hundred



lol, that story is from February.  It's probably double or triple that by now.

EDIT:

Also, it looks like "The Passing" is coming very, very soon.

http://www.l4d.com/blog/post.php?id=3715


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone still playing?  just picked it up half off this weekend...or maybe that was normal price now..heh


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Also, it looks like "The Passing" is coming very, very soon.
> 
> http://www.l4d.com/blog/post.php?id=3715





Yep, it's coming out... realy, really, REALLY, SOOOON


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

April 22th, The passing will be out!


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 20, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Anyone still playing?  just picked it up half off this weekend...or maybe that was normal price now..heh



i play so if you ever play my name is ARES


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 21, 2010)

i wouldn't mind getting into a game with u all, add me up bushwack955 on steam that is


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

Passing just came out today guys.. Servers are too busy to allow me on, but woot!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

Played through the Passing in SP. Very enjoyable map.


----------



## qubit (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Played through the Passing in SP. Very enjoyable map.



But it's only just been released. You must have downloaded and played it in double quick time?

I'm looking forward to playing it soon.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

qubit said:


> But it's only just been released. You must have downloaded and played it in double quick time?
> 
> I'm looking forward to playing it soon.



I got lucky. I was initially connected to the Dallas server and got 31kbs, Chicago, the same. Then I tried Toronto, left, ate and came back and it was done! Mutation mode is going to be awesome! Can't wait to try that out tonight, it's like realism mode but versus.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn, you guys are lucky, I want to buy this so badly and join the club but I don't want the Aussie version, screw that


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn, you guys are lucky, I want to buy this so badly and join the club but I don't want the Aussie version, screw that



Ugh, I forgot all about that. I heard that Atkinson guy was leaving, hopefully all you guys can get the real version soon. You could always try to buy a hard copy on ebay or something too.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Ugh, I forgot all about that. I heard that Atkinson guy was leaving, hopefully all you guys can get the real version soon. You could always try to buy a hard copy on ebay or something too.



Yeah your right, he's gone, another dude is taking his spot of course, not sure what he's gonna be like though, will soon find out.

Yeah I hope they do release the original version that you's got, I might actually take ya advice and check out gaybay, cheers


----------



## Dazzeerr (May 7, 2010)

Just got this game, had the original and thought why not when some monies came in 

Want some fwends to play it with tho 

Steam is bieji
Xfire is dazzah


----------



## Super XP (May 9, 2010)

Dazzeerr said:


> Just got this game, had the original and thought why not when some monies came in
> 
> Want some fwends to play it with tho
> 
> ...


Steam is Doctor Who, 
Let's game  not always on, but when I am I'll try to look you up.


----------



## crush3r (May 9, 2010)

I'm really liking the mutation this week, makes for a less frantic scavenge with a bit more teamwork!
Steam is '[crush3r]'


----------



## Super XP (May 12, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## modder (May 23, 2010)

anyone know benchmark tool for L4D2 ?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 23, 2010)

Realism versus is pretty good with a cohesive team with mics. I haven't lost a round playing it yet since it became a standard feature and no longer a mutation. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Super XP (May 25, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 seems to be getting better by the day though I do notice a higher ping than normal ever since the last Steam update.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a versus lobby up if anyone cares to join.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll hit you up in 2 hours.  lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2010)

Nao!!!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 10, 2010)

i shall play if my system doesn't crash to desktop again
EDIT: nooooooooo! games full lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

installing from steam now.. don't know how the lappy will do.. I'll try tomorrow from my dad's htpc.. it's a little more powerful then my lappy..


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2010)

*Left 4 Dead 2 News...*



			
				Left4Dead Blog said:
			
		

> 2 Evil Eyes, Summer Sale, and Upcoming DLC.
> 
> We are starting a new feature for PC players this week. Bi-weekly community campaigns!
> 
> ...



This map looks good, going to give it a go tonight.



			
				Left4Dead Blog said:
			
		

> Summer Sale
> Don’t waste your time going to the mall for back to school clothes, replace your entire wardrobe with Left 4 Dead gear! The Valve Store has been updated and is running a sale on L4D/L4D2 merchandise through August 17.



I bought the two prints. They look fantastic and are a good deal! Link to the store: http://store.valvesoftware.com/index.php



			
				Left4Dead Blog said:
			
		

> Upcoming DLC
> So what happened with the third DLC for Left 4 Dead? Is there any new DLC on the way for L4D2? Where is the Mac version? Where is the comic? All your questions are answered, and more, next Friday August 20th on Game Trailers TV. The show airs at 12:30am on Spike.



Are we finally going to see The Midnight Riders? Hope so!

I'm going to be trying out the "Two Evil Eyes" map tonight if anyone cares to join in.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 16, 2010)

Might follow you up on that. I think i've added you on Steam, let me know when your going ingame 

Is there a Vent or TS i should know about?


----------



## Super XP (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder if Hollywood plans a movie based on Left 4 Dead and Left 4 Dead 2. That IMO would be awesome providing they don't scew it up and stick to the story line.

I have a me*a*ting with bunch of zombies tonight. I plan on showing them my Shotty up close & personal


----------



## casual swift (Oct 27, 2010)

Anybody interested in getting a game going? The multiplayer is crazy addicting.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been meaning to ask TPU if they would be down to play some custom maps. 

I can't right now though have to study a bit but maybe later.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 27, 2010)

I have had the game for a few weeks now. Seems to be a lot of jerks that play the game or maybe it’s just the time I am playing the game. I tried the VS only one time was not good my team was owned lol. What are good maps that can be downloaded?  I have downloaded a few don’t recall which one I installed will have to look when I get home.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2010)

Man I was just paying the Lone Gunman Mutation and man is that hard. Its fun and much more scary than the norm but I can't even make it to the streets on No Mercy.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried the Lone Gunman Mutation a few days ago I played “The Sacrifice” map. I got owned I made it to the train with the Tank in it but was killed by the Tank lol. Its pretty tough but I like it.


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've been meaning to ask TPU if they would be down to play some custom maps.



Yes I am down to play some custom maps...



Fatal said:


> I have had the game for a few weeks now. Seems to be a lot of jerks that play the game or maybe it’s just the time I am playing the game. I tried the VS only one time was not good my team was owned lol. What are good maps that can be downloaded?  I have downloaded a few don’t recall which one I installed will have to look when I get home.



You just need to get yourself on a decent team. I was playing earlier today and the 4 of us all commuicated well and got through a couple advanced maps.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been busy as of late, not really playing with friends all that much. I am on most of the time at different times than my friends. I have to say playing with others is hard, but interestingly fun too.


----------



## casual swift (Nov 3, 2010)

Post here if you guys are wanting to do some MP... 4 would be fun. I'll be on tonight around 11pm mtn standard time.


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 3, 2010)

this game is good fun.  My roommate and I play it all the time haha


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2010)

Here we merged both games into one thread.  The Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 Clubhouse! - Page 25


----------

